# ElderCherry



## Julie (May 11, 2012)

Ok, I have 13 1/2# of elderberries so I am going to make a 3 gallon batch of elderberry wine and then I'm going to take the berries add them to a 3 gallon batch of cherry wine. I'm thinking the ElderCherry is going to be a very good second's wine plus I CLEANED OUT MY FREEZER!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BobF (May 11, 2012)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (May 12, 2012)

Why not combine the elderberries and cherries right at the start and make a really good eldercherry? We are hoping to get some cherries this year and some elders and do a cherry elder mead. Our elder plum this year turned out to be a great mix, I have in the past used a few elderberries to boost the color in cherry wines but this year want to make them a bigger part. CC


----------



## Julie (May 12, 2012)

Sorry I already started it, and I'm interested in that plum elder, that sounds pretty good. The elderberries didn't over power the plum? What was your ratio? I did blend a bottle of elderberry with a bottle of cherry and it was very tasty.


----------

